# BANGKOK | Chatrium Pathumwan | 34 fl x 2 | U/C



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

* BANGKOK | **Chatrium Pathumwan | **34fl |34fl | U/C

*



























http://www.ph2000.co.th/current_chat...pathumwan.html


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Bangkok view from Baiyok Tower by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Red Sky Bar by fu chen, on Flickr

http://www.ph2000.co.th/current_chat...pathumwan.html
ไม่แน่ใจว่าไฟนอลรึยัง แต่หน้าตานี่คือยก Chartrium Riverside มาเลย แต่ตัดทิ้งไปหนึ่งตึก


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

xpost



Panerai said:


>


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

*December 12*


----------



## samson1475 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------

